# Waterproofing a shower



## Darlofan

Anyone used and recommend a waterproofing kit for a shower. Newly plastered walls and been looking at these from screw fix.
https://www.screwfix.com/p/mapei-shower-waterproofing-kit/78484

Kit does 4 sq meters, shower is 6 so I'd need 2 of those, so annoyingly!


----------



## fatdazza

Tiled shower will not need a water proofer behind the tiles.


----------



## Darlofan

fatdazza said:


> Tiled shower will not need a water proofer behind the tiles.


Not according to what I've read. Grout is not fully waterproof and will let water through eventually. Also I've never had good experiences with mastic seals around tile/shower join so I'm going belt and braces on this.


----------



## mand

I’ve used that exact kit..
Our tiles started to fall off the shower after maybe 20 yrs from new. Underneath appeared to be just normal plaster board. I cut the rotted part off, fixed new plaster board then used that kit to waterproof it. Tiles stuck back on are still up.
Tried to get quotes from “professional” to do it but nobody got back to me..
So I’d recommend it..


----------



## Darlofan

mand said:


> I've used that exact kit..
> Our tiles started to fall off the shower after maybe 20 yrs from new. Underneath appeared to be just normal plaster board. I cut the rotted part off, fixed new plaster board then used that kit to waterproof it. Tiles stuck back on are still up.
> Tried to get quotes from "professional" to do it but nobody got back to me..
> So I'd recommend it..


Thanks, just annoyed I'll need 2 kits to cover what I need. Although had a thought that I could waterproof so far up as probably not as imperative towards the ceiling and far end of shower. It will be a 1200mm walk in shower so main splash area will be at one end.


----------



## mand

Also don’t grout the join where tiled walls meet. There will always be movement that will crack grout, so a vertical run of sealant is better..


----------



## vsideboy

Worth the cost just for removing any form of doubt that any slight breaks in grout or mastic are letting water through.

Pretty sure the useless builders I used 7 years ago wouldn't have used anything to do mine so I'm concerned regularly that I'll be having leaks at some point.


----------



## Cookies

If you're removing all your tiles, consider installing a classiseal upstand around your tray. This sticks around the outer edge of the tray, and extends slightly up the wall and fits between the tiles and the wall. Stops any leaks along the edge of the tray. 

Also, think about removing plasterboard, and replace with marine ply sheets, then apply a tanking kit before tiling or panelling over the top. 

Good luck,

Cooks



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike

mand said:


> Our tiles started to fall off the shower after maybe 20 yrs from new.


Did you complain to the tiler? LOL


----------



## GeeWhizRS

I wouldn't ever recommend ply to tile on to. Sure the construction adhesive of marine ply is water-stable but the panels can warp and stress the tiles unless you seal the edges and reverse face of the sheets...i.e. not worth the hassle. If you are starting from scratch, Aquapanel or a cement board would be my choice. If you have bare plasterboard, tank it. If you have a skimmed plasterboard wall, the bond between the plaster and board is your weak point - consider replacing the plasterboard.
When I did our bathroom 5 years ago I made the decision not to tile. I used Multipanel instead and it still looks like the day it was finished and is very low maintenance. :thumb:


----------



## Darlofan

GeeWhizRS said:


> I wouldn't ever recommend ply to tile on to. Sure the construction adhesive of marine ply is water-stable but the panels can warp and stress the tiles unless you seal the edges and reverse face of the sheets...i.e. not worth the hassle. If you are starting from scratch, Aquapanel or a cement board would be my choice. If you have bare plasterboard, tank it. If you have a skimmed plasterboard wall, the bond between the plaster and board is your weak point - consider replacing the plasterboard.
> When I did our bathroom 5 years ago I made the decision not to tile. I used Multipanel instead and it still looks like the day it was finished and is very low maintenance. :thumb:


It's skimmed plasterboard. Not removing it now though, but although I see your point. Will go with the tanking kit just to protect it all. At least needing 2 of the kits I'll have plenty of coverage rather than trying to eek it out!
Did look at panels(questioned it on here a while back iirc) but found lots of people with issues(could be said about tiles too.) Doing it myself too so thinking tiles give me more room for error than the panels!


----------



## GeeWhizRS

Darlofan said:


> Did look at panels(questioned it on here a while back iirc) but found lots of people with issues(could be said about tiles too.) Doing it myself too so thinking tiles give me more room for error than the panels!


Some cheap and nasty panels about. The multipanel one is laminated front and back. Providing they are fitted right you won't have problems.
I take your point about margin for error though - these were 8'x4' sheets so you need to measure twice before you start cutting.


----------



## Darlofan

GeeWhizRS said:


> Some cheap and nasty panels about. The multipanel one is laminated front and back. Providing they are fitted right you won't have problems.
> I take your point about margin for error though - these were 8'x4' sheets so you need to measure twice before you start cutting.


That looks neat. Ours is going to be a downstairs shower room so walk in shower. Back wall is 1200 x 2400 so I'd be paranoid about getting that done correctly. Fine if walls are perfectly square but I built this extension so know they're not😂😂


----------



## Lexus-is250

Darlofan said:


> That looks neat. Ours is going to be a downstairs shower room so walk in shower. Back wall is 1200 x 2400 so I'd be paranoid about getting that done correctly. Fine if walls are perfectly square but I built this extension so know they're not


I did the downstairs bathroom last year and nothing was straight as it's an old house and I'm not builder. Similar kind of set up with a walk in shower. Nothing has leaked and it looks ok for an amateur.

Mine is just tiled then as mentioned above sealant.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan

Just to update this. Went for a tanking kit from Everbuild. That one mainly as it came in 2 sizes so I could get a larger one that did 7m sq for same price as original one I'd seen but that was too small so needed 2.

Kit was delivered in 2 days which included a brush and roller, so I cracked on with it. Really easy to do, primer 1st(seemed like thin pva!) Taped all corners, that was ok ish but when it says it's sticky it is sticky. No putting it on and moving! Then paint on the blue stuff, that is like clotted cream to paint on, and when it says use in well ventilated space it means it too! So it's had 2 coats but loads left for another if I want to, 2 is recommended.
Bonus too, the kit came in a nice 15l bucket which will now be my wheel bucket























Sent from my ELE-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate

Some good advice in here 

I personally fitted aquapanels, sealed all the gaps and edges and we tiled straight onto them.

Tanking might be a wise idea if you've already had it plastered.

Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## P2K

We have mermaid board for our walk in shower which is basically wood with a waterproof laminate on each side.
It goes from floor to ceiling and is easy to clean and maintain.
Quite expensive, think its around £400 for three sheets and the corner fixing kits but looks great with plenty of design options.

Having to have it replaced though as the "professionals" who did it a few years ago didn't seal the bottom of the mermaid board to the tray properly and water leaked, rotted the mermaid board and leaked through the ceiling and down the wall in the living room.

Need to get part of the ceiling replaced now and the mermaid board.
Then replastered and a full redecorate of the living room, happy days!

Good info in here and good timing, glad I stumbled into this thread :thumb:

Hope yours stays watertight Darlofan


----------



## Darlofan

Sicskate said:


> Some good advice in here
> 
> I personally fitted aquapanels, sealed all the gaps and edges and we tiled straight onto them.
> 
> Tanking might be a wise idea if you've already had it plastered.
> 
> Sent from my COR-L29 using Tapatalk


Yeah, knowing what I know now I'd use aqua boards etc next time.



P2K said:


> We have mermaid board for our walk in shower which is basically wood with a waterproof laminate on each side.
> It goes from floor to ceiling and is easy to clean and maintain.
> Quite expensive, think its around £400 for three sheets and the corner fixing kits but looks great with plenty of design options.
> 
> Having to have it replaced though as the "professionals" who did it a few years ago didn't seal the bottom of the mermaid board to the tray properly and water leaked, rotted the mermaid board and leaked through the ceiling and down the wall in the living room.
> 
> Need to get part of the ceiling replaced now and the mermaid board.
> Then replastered and a full redecorate of the living room, happy days!
> 
> Good info in here and good timing, glad I stumbled into this thread :thumb:
> 
> Hope yours stays watertight Darlofan


I'd read a few horror stories about panels which put me off. This sealant stuff has 15yr warranty so if I've fitted correctly hoping it will be ok.


----------



## mand

Looking good so far, can’t wait to see the end results.


----------



## Darlofan

mand said:


> Looking good so far, can't wait to see the end results.


This room is the final part(of phase1) of me extending our house(myself). 3 yrs it's taken, I might start a thread to show progress. There's plenty of photos.


----------

